# Fivics Saker 1 vs AAE KSL Gold Finger Tab Aluminum



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

I've never used the saker, but I have the brass version of the ksl and I really like it. The palm plate definitely helps keep your hand in a consistent position, and the extra weight of the brass is really comfortable. I've never used the aluminum ksl, but it should feel the same as the brass except for weight.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Haven't used the saker either but I use a KSL brass and it is the best tab I have used, ever. Like gif said, it should feel the same as the aluminum except heavier. The palm plate is definitely a plus as well. I would go with the KSL but for all I know, the saker could be just as good if not better.


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, anyone out there use the Saker?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Saker 1 is nice, but I prefer the KSL type.
The 3d palm plate does a better job (at least for me) at keeping my hand position consistent.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Used both, they feel very different believe it or not. Can't say I like the elastic over all 3 fingers with the KSL, but that's personal preference. Saker 1 for me, still use one. Like most archery gear.. Biggest price tag doesn't mean it's best for you.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Neither are as good as a Cavalier Elite cordovan tab.

just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

you can't just make a blanket statement like that, because everyone is different. I used to shoot with an elite, but never really felt comfortable with it. The KSL fits like a glove though. some people might be just the opposite, but it doesn't mean one tab is better than the other.

there is no quality difference, because they are both made by aae, and both can be found with cordovan faces.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

There is no "best tab". If there was, it would be the only one for sale  . There are many different tabs for sale for a reason, you have to find what fits you. Plus, experimenting is half the fun!


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

